# ?????'s For Members



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a few questions of the general membership so I can formulate a plan for a possible event involving a majority of members.

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??

2. Would you consider spending the night?

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event?

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize?

The event I am thinking about would be very low impact but would have some walking involved. It would take the majority of an 8 hour period to participate in, and can hopefully be staged close to major US/Canadian cities. It's also gonna take a little time to put the event plan together so have a little patience.

Thanks~Steve


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

GGGRRRRR!! That is simply not me!!! I do too much fundraising at school for nothing and we get so little back... Don't get me wrong I am not obese or anything but walking freaks me out!!! . 

PS: Is this related to your post that I have been bumping for a while?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??
100 miles. I live within driving distance of Baltimore, DC and Philadelphia. 

2. Would you consider spending the night?
Yes 

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?
$40

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?
What are you nuts? (just kidding)

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event?
Yes

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize?
How about a ribbon?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We just traveled 3.5 hours from NJ to Albany, NY for Ryley's Run...no problem. We registered for the event, bought lots of raffle tickets, we stayed over 2 nights, and spent most of the day at the event then went to a carnival...we were pooped but we didn't need an award or trophy! We were simply happy to participate for a good cause! 

Does this have anything to do with your gps question Steve? Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Just a few questions of the general membership so I can formulate a plan for a possible event involving a majority of members.
> 
> 1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??
> I would think something around 4 hrs. Seattle is a option.
> ...


You're welcome.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

1.100 miles from home.
2.yes
3.$20
4.yes
5.yes,like a ribbon to comemorate the day.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

...on second thought, Vancouver, BC would work for me too. So I guess a 6 hour-ish drive would be ok.

...or Portland, OR...that way I don't have to go anywhere...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??
Depends on how much warning we got. My wife and I have even talked about hitting Ryley's Run next year....

2. Would you consider spending the night?
Yep

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?
$40

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?
Yep

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event?
Yep

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize?
Yep


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ...or Portland, OR...that way I don't have to go anywhere...


Ewwwww......who'd want to go to Portland?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Dog said:


> GGGRRRRR!! That is simply not me!!! I do too much fundraising at school for nothing and we get so little back... Don't get me wrong I am not obese or anything but walking freaks me out!!! .
> 
> PS: Is this related to your post that I have been bumping for a while?


 
Yes, it is related to that post. I need to present some numbers and ideas to a couple of sponsors before they consider the idea. Don't get me wrong - they're interested, just want to see the interest level. I really appreciate your bumping that post up so many times, it's not going to be long walks around cities or anything, but, would involve some walking.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Just a few questions of the general membership so I can formulate a plan for a possible event involving a majority of members.
> 
> 
> Thanks~Steve


1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? 2.5 hours

2. Would you consider spending the night? Yes

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? 25.00

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? Yes

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? Yes

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? Not necessary!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? 250 miles 

2. Would you consider spending the night? Yes (Depending on price - not if you mean camping)

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? $20

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? 3 would be okay, not too sure about 5 -- would depend on weather hot/humid not good

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? Yes

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? No, some small momento of the day woould be nice - polaroid in one of those cardboard frames with date of event, etc.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Just a few questions of the general membership so I can formulate a plan for a possible event involving a majority of members.

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? 40-50 miles

2. Would you consider spending the night? Not unless all three of our dogs are with us. 

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? $10-$20

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? Yes. 

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? Depends on if the dogs are with us. Otherwise, four to five hours plus travel time is my biggest stretch. 

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? Not really. I'd rather see the money spent to benefit the cause.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??

Unlimited really as long as I can take my dogs

2. Would you consider spending the night?

Absolutely, although I cannot currently afford plane tickets, gas, a rental car (mine's too crappy to travel with now) or motel rooms- I imagine my situation is probably unique on this board, most people seem to be older and have savings and extra money to travel and so forth. Maybe us young poor folks could split a room and a car trip  I also have the problem of living in Florida, which is kind of far from the rest of America. It takes eight hours just to get out of Florida.

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?

For me, at this time, I couldn't afford anything over 50 bucks, and not even that if I had to pay for travel

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?

Absolutely, bring it on

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event?

Yup, definitely

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize?

Hmmm, maybe, though I just want to bring dogs and see dogs and hang with dog people

The event I am thinking about would be very low impact but would have some walking involved. It would take the majority of an 8 hour period to participate in, and can hopefully be staged close to major US/Canadian cities. It's also gonna take a little time to put the event plan together so have a little patience.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??

I just returned from an 8 hour ride to Albany for Ryley's so I'm pretty flexible.

2. Would you consider spending the night?

Maybe even two.

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?

$20 - $50 seems about right

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?

Not a problem at all.

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event?

An all day event would be great if there were things to do.

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize?

Not any issue, I just like being around lots of dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??

I just travelled 180 miles, almost 3 hours to Ryley's Run. Depending on the event and how much might be willing to travel farther by car.

2. Would you consider spending the night?

Yes, definitely. I would spend two nights next time for Ryley's Run.

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?

I would have no problem with $20 - 40, maybe even more depending on the event. I would definitely buy raffle tickets!

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?

Yes - especially if it included our dogs.

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event?

Yes, especially if I am travelling a distance.

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize?

No - although the freebies from Ryleys Run were great momentos (t-shirt, bandana, etc.).

I also like the picture idea. I would be willing to pay extra for a picture with the date and place on. More revenue for the event!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? About a 3 hour drive each way

2. Would you consider spending the night? Most Likely.

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? $25-$40

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? I would if it were not for accident injuries that now prevent me from such things.

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? Yes

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? Not really.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??
For a weekend, 4 hours. Depending on whether I’m living in Idaho or Montana, that doesn’t get me very far! But if I can schedule (with enough notice) for a vacation I’d be willing to go to Portland, Spokane, SLC, possibly Seattle. 

2. Would you consider spending the night?
Yes. 

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?
$25-30

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?
Yes.

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event?
Will there be lots of dogs to play with? Then of course! 

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize?
Not really necessary. The shirts and scarves looked fun though! 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a Ryley's Run nearby in the near future!! :crossfing


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??

1-2 hours

2. Would you consider spending the night? Yes

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?
$10.00-$20.00 (that is kinda the standard rate around here for charity walks - Local Humane Society walk is $15.00)

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? yes

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? yes

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? Flat Ribbons are nice - can fit in a scrapbook! - Trophys and Awards not necessary


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? 100-200 miles

2. Would you consider spending the night? sure

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? $40-$60

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? sounds like fun!

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? definitely, especially if we had our dogs!

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? not really, I think I would just be in it for the fun


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??

Well, since I travelled about 8+ hours, that would be good - Maybe more if I had some extra time off.

2. Would you consider spending the night? Yes -

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? $50

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?

Bring it!! 
5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? As long as there are lots of things to do and lots of dogs I am game

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? No prizes necessary. More of a memento like a t-shirt, bandanna or flat ribbon - even a picture with the date and a banner behind it stating the cause.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Just a few questions of the general membership so I can formulate a plan for a possible event involving a majority of members.
> 
> 1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? *3 hours or less*
> 
> ...


see my answers in *purple*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event??
Within Southern Ontario (a few hours)

2. Would you consider spending the night?
Sure!

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event?
Under $25

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period?
I have a bad knee but if it was flat I could do it LOL

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event?
If it's not too hot, or not raining.

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize?
Meh... I dont really care about awards.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I love the idea Steve and I think fun could be had by all. Getting the sponsors is the first step as you are working on that. Location location location. LOL!!! Cannot wait to see where we end up. LMAOOOO!!!!!! Love the idea though.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? hmmmm around a 4 hour drive one way.

2. Would you consider spending the night? yes

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? $30

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? yes....esp if my hubby was able to go with his scooter or wheelchair....

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? yep for sure

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? ribbon would be nice but the fun part is seeing other goldens!

mary jean


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Any updates on this, Steve?


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? *enough notice 10-12 hrs
*
2. Would you consider spending the night? *yes*

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? *$50 or less*

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? *dogs love it!*

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? *yes*

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? *sure, and with enough notice can contribute with prizes, ribbons, certificates*
*and discs full of pictures of the event?!?*


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

same answers as goldrocks mom


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

1. What do you consider to be a reasonable distance to travel for a fundraising event?? *200 miles for a day event / 400 miles overnight or weekend.*

2. Would you consider spending the night? *Yes, depending on available activities &/or distance from home.*

3. What do you consider a fair entry fee to a fundraising event? *Depends — more for animal related fundraisers — I'm flexible — the bigger the cause, the more I'd spend.*

4. Are you comfortable walking 3-5 miles in an 8 hour period? *Yes, as long as it isn't too hot or during torrential downpours & dogs are welcomed participants.*

5. Would you consider spending 6-8 hours at an event? *Sure! Does the party have to end that soon?*

6. Is a trophy/award of interest to you as a prize? *Yes.*


----------

